# Rooting & Flashing .621 (Switching SP)



## Jajarem64 (May 7, 2012)

I could really use some help guys, I've spent the past two days (every waking second) trying to gain root (using different methods, none work), so I could switch my service providers/load custom ROMs. The D2 A955 is none bricked, I'm surprised I didn't brick it with all of what I was doing... Any help would be so very much appreciated! My fiancée has been all over my ass since I started to mess around with this thing! Anyways, here are technical details.

*System Version *
4.5.621.A955.Verizon.en.US

*Model Number*
DROID2

*Android Version*
2.3.4

*Baseband Version*
BP_C_01.09.15P

*Kernel Version*
2.6.32.9-gb9e12dd
[email protected] #1

*Build Number*
4.5.1_57_DR4-51

*ERI Version*
5

*PRL Version*
52707


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

Maybe you are having problems because, as many posts in this very forum will tell you, .621 is currently not rootable. Probably should have searched first before spending every waking second....


----------



## Jajarem64 (May 7, 2012)

Nothing is impossible. I'm a dev myself, just not familiar with Android. I do some shell scripting here and there. A little vulnerability work. Based off my extensive knowledge in reverse engineering, there's always a way, so there has to be some way to do this. I'm so sure of this that someone has figured it out and not released it yet!


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jajarem64 said:


> Nothing is impossible. I'm a dev myself, just not familiar with Android. I do some shell scripting here and there. A little vulnerability work. Based off my extensive knowledge in reverse engineering, there's always a way, so there has to be some way to do this. I'm so sure of this that someone has figured it out and not released it yet!


Right, that's why I said "currently", none of the existing exploits work, so a new one is needed. The alternative, used by D2G and Droid X, has been to find a way to go back to an a rootable version without being bricked, root there, and use rootkeeper to save root, upgrade and restore root. This has reduced the need to look for root solutions, but a Droid 2 version of this approach hasn't been posted yet (AFAIK).


----------



## Jajarem64 (May 7, 2012)

Leaves the possibility of root shell if it's connected on LAN, just send it a nice ICMP. After all, the underlying OS is Linux, so that should work. I'll have a look into it... Then again, there is no root binary within .621 or else we wouldn't have this issue, hmm... Reply back if you got any ideas. Regards.


----------



## silver6054 (Aug 27, 2011)

Jajarem64 said:


> Leaves the possibility of root shell if it's connected on LAN, just send it a nice ICMP. After all, the underlying OS is Linux, so that should work. I'll have a look into it... Then again, there is no root binary within .621 or else we wouldn't have this issue, hmm... Reply back if you got any ideas. Regards.


There are people who used rootkeeper before upgrading, so they have rooted Droid 2s running .621, so they will have the binary.


----------



## Jajarem64 (May 7, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1606353 This might do the job?


----------



## Steeleio (Jun 15, 2011)

I am not a dev so this is a shot in the dark, but will the moto-fastboot method used on the Bionic to roll the bootloader back work on the Droid 2?


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

nope. Droid 2 uses SBF. Bionic uses FXZ. Two different ways of flashing things. Though, can you provide me more details of this bionic method?


----------



## Steeleio (Jun 15, 2011)

vinylfreak89 said:


> nope. Droid 2 uses SBF. Bionic uses FXZ. Two different ways of flashing things. Though, can you provide me more details of this bionic method?


Someone figured out a way to roll the Bionic bootloader back. Using this method, no matter what update you are on, it will take a Bionic back to the original setup. I can't find the post that explains how it was figured out but here is the post with the instructions.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13682-guide-how-to-receive-otas-again-if-you-are-on-a-leak-proven-working-manual-method/


----------

